#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Who are the top 3 greatest musicians?

## Bhavya

We all addicted to music, right? I would say that my day starts and end with music. I personally like A R Rahman. But I am not familiar with international music. Can you guys tell me the top 3 greatest musicians in the world?

----------


## Prasath

Hello Bhavya,

In my point of view, Ilayaraja, Ar ragman & harish jayaraj are the best

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Bhavya,
> 
> In my point of view, Ilayaraja, Ar ragman & harish jayaraj are the best


A R Rahman is my favourite too. I like some of  Ilayaraja & Harish Jayaraj but not my favourites.

----------

